# M-GO BLUE!



## Tom Horn (Oct 1, 2016)

#4 Ranked WOLVERINES knocked off unbeaten Wisconsin today at the Big House, 14-7 despite missing 3 chip-shot FGs.   Harbaugh has to straighten out the kid or use the freshman he recruited last Spring....you can't win a National Championship without a dead-eye kicker.   Wisconsin had beaten both LSU and Michigan State so Michigan proved they deserve their ranking.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2016)

Too early to be that impressed ..All their games have been at home this year


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 1, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Too early to be that impressed ..All their games have been at home this year



Agreed, although they play Rutgers away next week.  The Fuckeyes beat them 58-0 today so I'm not real worried about how that game will go...although Rutgers did beat Blue last year in Harbaugh's debut as head coach.   We owe them a beating.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 1, 2016)

Rutgers 0
Buckeyes 58

Bowling Green 10
Buckeyes 77

Tulsa 3
Buskeyes 48

Oklahoma 24
Buckeyes 45






 See you in Nov. boys.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 8, 2016)

*BLUE!* 78 Rutgers 0.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

BLUE clobbers Indiana 41-8, Fuckeyes spit the bit and lose to Penn State.   Wolverines now clearly either the #1 or #2 team in the country.    And watch out....Harbaugh is now wearing glasses full-time....imagine what BLUE can do now that the big boss can see what's going on out there.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> BLUE clobbers Indiana 41-8, Fuckeyes spit the bit and lose to Penn State.   Wolverines now clearly either the #1 or #2 team in the country.    And watch out....Harbaugh is now wearing glasses full-time....imagine what BLUE can do now that the big boss can see what's going on out there.



If it continues Harbaugh can make the playoffs.   Depending on when he faces Bama, he could either lose right away or at the National Championship.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> *BLUE!* 78 Rutgers 0.



Michigan beating Rutgers is like Bama beating Kent State.  It's fun but not difficult.  Rutgers is 2-6 for the season.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > *BLUE!* 78 Rutgers 0.
> ...



Drop your turds on somebody else's porch, loser....who cares what you think?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



If you are going to be this sensitive, perhaps a public forum is not for you.   I don't give a rat's ass whether anyone cares what I think.  I post what I think is accurate.  Feel free to present evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 23, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> If you are going to be this sensitive, perhaps a public forum is not for you.   I don't give a rat's ass whether anyone cares what I think.  I post what I think is accurate.  Feel free to present evidence to the contrary.



On the other hand a public forum is all you got....nobody wants anything to do with you in person.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 23, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to be this sensitive, perhaps a public forum is not for you.   I don't give a rat's ass whether anyone cares what I think.  I post what I think is accurate.  Feel free to present evidence to the contrary.
> ...



Awww, isn't that cute.   Trying to pretend you know anything about my life is laughable.  Calm down and discuss the actual games of the season.  It doesn't make you look as foolish.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 29, 2016)

WHOA!  BLUE! 32 MSU 23...  Sparty gave us a 4th quarter scare....their 3rd string QB looks like a keeper.   Michigan sat on a 27-10 lead through the 3rd quarter until a FG made it 30-10.   Jabrill Peppers made a statement in the 4th quarter Heisman race....he plays both sides of the ball and special teams and is easily the best collegiate player in the country.  BLUE now 8-0...may lose the second spot in the polls for a cold second half in East Lansing but is no worse than 3rd.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WHOA!  BLUE! 32 MSU 23...  Sparty gave us a 4th quarter scare....their 3rd string QB looks like a keeper.   Michigan sat on a 27-10 lead through the 3rd quarter until a FG made it 30-10.   Jabrill Peppers made a statement in the 4th quarter Heisman race....he plays both sides of the ball and special teams and is easily the best collegiate player in the country.  BLUE now 8-0...may lose the second spot in the polls for a cold second half in East Lansing but is no worse than 3rd.




The defense fell asleep in the second half...I wanted sparty crushed


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 29, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > WHOA!  BLUE! 32 MSU 23...  Sparty gave us a 4th quarter scare....their 3rd string QB looks like a keeper.   Michigan sat on a 27-10 lead through the 3rd quarter until a FG made it 30-10.   Jabrill Peppers made a statement in the 4th quarter Heisman race....he plays both sides of the ball and special teams and is easily the best collegiate player in the country.  BLUE now 8-0...may lose the second spot in the polls for a cold second half in East Lansing but is no worse than 3rd.
> ...



I got arrested once on the MSU campus for propositioning women at stop signs.   One of the women called the cops...no sense of humor.  They held me and a buddy in an interrogation room for four or five hours before they cut us loose.   Fucking MOO-U.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 5, 2016)

BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









9-0...look out TIDE...new sheriff in town.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You beat Maryland.  Don't start printing the NC t-shirts yet.   

But I would love to see my Tide play Michigan for the trophy.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We'll see, they've got to beat Ohio state in Columbus first


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 5, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> ...



How about you ROLL over to the Alabama thread instead of polluting this Michigan thread.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 5, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> ...



First are Iowa then Indiana and the Fuckeyes already have a loss to Penn State.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Why don't you kiss my crimson ass.   This is a sports forum. If you can't take it,  go to the Michigan boards.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 5, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Your nose is in the way, boy.  Get your ass out of this thread...it's a MICHIGAN thread you piece of shit.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Besides, you are the one who called out Alabama.    You beat a team that is 5-4 and want to talk shit?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



It's a public forum.  You called out Alabama.   Don't get pissy about it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 5, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Beat it, asshole.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



And if the Fuckeyes beat Michigan, they are in the conference title game.   If they win that, the Fuckeyes make the playoffs.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Not happening, junior.  You may as well get used to people challenging you in a sports forum.   It's kinda how it works.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 5, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



How it works is you hang around where you ain't welcome ya fucking troll...enjoy being ignored.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Look junior, if you call out the best team in college football, don't get pissy when someone points out you beat a nobody. 

Ignore away.  Plenty of people enjoy it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2016)

Michigan beat Maryland?   Wow!!   That is amazing!!  They should cancel the playoffs and just crown them the World Champions!! 


Is that what you were expecting?    LMAO!


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 13, 2016)

Well, so much for an unbeaten season....damn near pulled off a victory in Iowa but a last-second FG sealed a loss, 14-13.    I had a bad vibe about the game from the onset...the Hawkeyes wore black unis and looked like the freaking Pittsburgh Steelers out there...night game, first time this year BLUE didn't play a day game.  Refs were suspect in the 4th quarter and it's well known Harbaugh isn't well-liked with them or other coaches.  His teams have never gotten the benefit of the doubt on calls.   But no excuses...this was Iowa's championship game same as every other team that plays the Wolverines this year.  They went all-out and pulled off the upset.   Watch the AP drop us to 5th or some shit as if the beating the Fuckeyes got at Penn State or Clemson's loss was any less important in their eyes than Michigan's.   No worries....Indiana next week and then the Ohio team.  Conor McGregor's impressive win in UFC205 saved the day for me.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Well, so much for an unbeaten season....damn near pulled off a victory in Iowa but a last-second FG sealed a loss, 14-13.    I had a bad vibe about the game from the onset...the Hawkeyes wore black unis and looked like the freaking Pittsburgh Steelers out there...night game, first time this year BLUE didn't play a day game.  Refs were suspect in the 4th quarter and it's well known Harbaugh isn't well-liked with them or other coaches.  His teams have never gotten the benefit of the doubt on calls.   But no excuses...this was Iowa's championship game same as every other team that plays the Wolverines this year.  They went all-out and pulled off the upset.   Watch the AP drop us to 5th or some shit as if the beating the Fuckeyes got at Penn State or Clemson's loss was any less important in their eyes than Michigan's.   No worries....Indiana next week and then the Ohio team.  Conor McGregor's impressive win in UFC205 saved the day for me.




They've been playing mostly at home. If Michigan plays like that crap in Columbus, they'll get destroyed by Ohio state


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 14, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Well, so much for an unbeaten season....damn near pulled off a victory in Iowa but a last-second FG sealed a loss, 14-13.    I had a bad vibe about the game from the onset...the Hawkeyes wore black unis and looked like the freaking Pittsburgh Steelers out there...night game, first time this year BLUE didn't play a day game.  Refs were suspect in the 4th quarter and it's well known Harbaugh isn't well-liked with them or other coaches.  His teams have never gotten the benefit of the doubt on calls.   But no excuses...this was Iowa's championship game same as every other team that plays the Wolverines this year.  They went all-out and pulled off the upset.   Watch the AP drop us to 5th or some shit as if the beating the Fuckeyes got at Penn State or Clemson's loss was any less important in their eyes than Michigan's.   No worries....Indiana next week and then the Ohio team.  Conor McGregor's impressive win in UFC205 saved the day for me.
> ...



The rest of the season just got a lot more interesting.  Now there is no room for error.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the Deputy let one get away.  Eh, it will all work out once Marshall Saban gets involved.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 14, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> ...



Take a hike shit-bag.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen.   You were the one calling out Alabama and talking about a "new sheriff in town".     

What's wrong?  Have you never talked sports with people who are fans of other teams?   Buckle up, buttercup.    I'm pretty mild compared to most.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 14, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> ]
> 
> If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen.   You were the one calling out Alabama and talking about a "new sheriff in town".
> 
> What's wrong?  Have you never talked sports with people who are fans of other teams?   Buckle up, buttercup.    I'm pretty mild compared to most.



This is my kitchen, shitbag...you're a  loser troll nobody wants anything to do with...now shuffle your smelly black ass out of it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...



No junior this is a public forum that you WANT to be a fan page.  That's not how it works. 

And only a pussy calls out a team and then throws a hissy fit when a fan of that team responds.   Lol.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 14, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You still here, boy?  Nobody else to talk to, you pitiful stack of shit?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Awwww, are you still upset that you don't get to make a fan thread?   Poor thing.  What happens when OSU beats your new sheriff?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 14, 2016)

Tom Horne, I apologize for calling you a pussy.    It was rude.    

Now, let's try again to have a conversation about football.  

Do you think Michigan will beat OSU and then win the playoffs?


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 19, 2016)

BLUE goes 8-0 at home by whipping a determined band of Hoosiers in a winter storm, 20-10.   This was BIG TEN (14) football....what Harbaugh calls "old-fashioned slobber-knocker football”.  De'von Smith saved the day with 165 yards and two TD's.







Next up the Fuckeyes for all the marbles...hopefully QB Wil Speight's cracked collarbone will be healed enough to play.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 27, 2016)

As anybody but a rabid Ohio State fan will tell you, Michigan won the second overtime on downs....the OSU runner was stopped a foot short of a first down.   The replays clearly showed it from several angles and a complete review of the officiating team should be undertaken.  This isn't "whining" or sour grapes or some "Jill Stein" attempt at undoing a right with a wrong.   Harbaugh didn't mince words about it:


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2016)

If Harbaugh hadn't picked up the Unsportsmanlike penalty, OT might not have happened.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 27, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> As anybody but a rabid Ohio State fan will tell you, Michigan won the second overtime on downs....the OSU runner was stopped a foot short of a first down.   The replays clearly showed it from several angles and a complete review of the officiating team should be undertaken.  This isn't "whining" or sour grapes or some "Jill Stein" attempt at undoing a right with a wrong.   Harbaugh didn't mince words about it:



I don't have a dog in the fight, but from the angles I saw, I did not see evidence enough to overturn the field call. I was hoping for a Michigan win for the record.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 27, 2016)

Very generous spot for OSU in OT.  OSU offense could do nothing most of game (crossed 50 yd line twice? ).   Terrible loss by Mich.  Terrible QB interceptions result in easy 14 OSU points.  OSU QB is even worse.  No passing ability whatsoever.

I don't have dog but Mich should have won. A miracle no evidence available on replay to move that faulty spot.  Should be cameras in down distance markers in perfect world.


Ky-Lou was much better game on at same time.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 27, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Very generous spot for OSU in OT.  OSU offense could do nothing most of game (crossed 50 yd line twice? ).   Terrible loss by Mich.  Terrible QB interceptions result in easy 14 OSU points.  OSU QB is even worse.  No passing ability whatsoever.
> 
> I don't have dog but Mich should have won. A miracle no evidence available on replay to move that faulty spot.  Should be cameras in down distance markers in perfect world.
> 
> ...



I was actually surprise MU didn't go for 2 after the first TD in overtime. But then again, I live in the state that Tom Osborne coached in.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 27, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Very generous spot for OSU in OT.  OSU offense could do nothing most of game (crossed 50 yd line twice? ).   Terrible loss by Mich.  Terrible QB interceptions result in easy 14 OSU points.  OSU QB is even worse.  No passing ability whatsoever.
> 
> I don't have dog but Mich should have won. A miracle no evidence available on replay to move that faulty spot.  Should be cameras in down distance markers in perfect world.
> 
> ...



Games with this type of national importance shouldn't be decided by the whim of a couple of refs who doen't like Harbaugh.   The NCAA must change to the same system the NFL uses with impartial arbitrators looking at replays.  And the concept of not seeing evidence to overrule a call on the field is nuts when the call on the field is absurd.   The Fuckeye runner did not get a first down....that is indisputable and therefore Michigan took over on downs and WON by 3 points.  Like millions of other fans, I'm disgusted at this type of garbage.  Money is involved either by the networks wanting OSU in the championship series for ratings, or outright bribery of game officials.  I've been watching football since the Colts beat the Giants in overtime for the 1958 NFL championship.  Outside of the shenanigans involving the Oakland Raiders in the Al Davis era, I've never seen such a blatant theft of a game by refs.


----------



## Tom Horn (Nov 27, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> If Harbaugh hadn't picked up the Unsportsmanlike penalty, OT might not have happened.



Nobody asked you...stick it where the sun don't shine, boy.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 27, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If Harbaugh hadn't picked up the Unsportsmanlike penalty, OT might not have happened.
> ...



Awwww, are you still butthurt?    And still thinking only people who agree with you will post?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Very generous spot for OSU in OT.  OSU offense could do nothing most of game (crossed 50 yd line twice? ).   Terrible loss by Mich.  Terrible QB interceptions result in easy 14 OSU points.  OSU QB is even worse.  No passing ability whatsoever.
> ...



I like that you want the "games with this type of national importance" to be done more carefully.  lol

First of all, Michigan could have put OSU away, but let them stay in the game.  Putting it all on that one call by the refs is ridiculous.  The QB threw 2 interceptions.  You don't think those counted for more in the final outcome?  How about the fumble on the 1 yard line?  If Michigan had scored, the game would have been finished.

Pointing to one single play as the reason for a loss is always a mistake.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Crimson Tide is really worried about your "new sheriff".   Talking about winning the NC, and then end up losing to FSU?  Not much of a "new sheriff" there, huh?

Oh, and just FYI, I'm not one to rub it in when a team loses, usually.  But when someone is as big a jackass as you have been in these sports forums, I make an exception.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 31, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> ...



Suck on a muffler ya coon piece of shit.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Nah, I'm going to go watch my team play in the Playoffs!!


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 31, 2016)

Ignore this cheesedick fucking TROLL^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ as Michigan calls it a season.....10-3 again for the most-wins program in NCAA history.  The entire defense was seniors and Peppers who hit the chicken-switch and quit on us in the Orange Bowl to keep his draft-status high.  Harbaugh banished the candyass to the press box for it.  Plenty of talent signed in the last two years and a lot of 4-5A rated fellas waiting to make a name for themselves in the Big House.  Not sure Speight is the QB of the future but plenty of time to see about that.  All in all, good times are back in A2 thanks to the best coach in the NCAA....by far.  M GO BLUE!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 1, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Ignore this cheesedick fucking TROLL^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ as Michigan calls it a season.....10-3 again for the most-wins program in NCAA history.  The entire defense was seniors and Peppers who hit the chicken-switch and quit on us in the Orange Bowl to keep his draft-status high.  Harbaugh banished the candyass to the press box for it.  Plenty of talent signed in the last two years and a lot of 4-5A rated fellas waiting to make a name for themselves in the Big House.  Not sure Speight is the QB of the future but plenty of time to see about that.  All in all, good times are back in A2 thanks to the best coach in the NCAA....by far.  M GO BLUE!



Harbaugh is a great coach.   But best in the NCAA?   No.    That would be Nick Saban.  He has the numbers to prove it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 5, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> BLUE 59 Maryland 3.   Holy Toledo... what a TEAM Harbaugh has put together!
> 
> 9-0...look out TIDE...new sheriff in town.



How is that going for you, Tom Horn?

I think your "new sheriff" is more like an amateur deputy.


----------

